# Zainofest! Land Rover Enhancement Detail! Audi TT Protection Detail!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've quite a few write ups to catch up on which I'll work through as and when I get a chance - a NY Resolution is to try and get back into doing them on the day of completion!

These cars were completed a few weeks back - the Land Rover belongs to an existing customer who has previously had their A4 protected with Zaino for as part of our New Car Protection Package.

The Land Rover has a fair bit of surface dirt, so we started off with foaming this time and let it work its magic whilst we started the wheels - we used Valet Pro's excellent Advanced Neutral Foam:


DSC04237 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the wheels were cleansed with Smart Wheels and Swissvax brushes along with the new Wheel Woolies from Zaino Europe:


DSC04240 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, the interior rubber mats were foamed and worked with G101:


DSC04241 by RussZS, on Flickr

There was a fair amount of dirt built up in the rear door which was tackled with Britemax Grime Out:


DSC04244 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the wheels were rinsed, they were treated to IronX which did a great job of removing the remaining brake dust pitting:


DSC04247 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04249 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the bodywork was hand washed, we also treated the exterior of the car to IronX to safely remove the fallout, Tardis to treat the tar deposits then the car was also clayed to remove any remaining contamination:


DSC04253 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once the car was dried, we began to assess the paintwork for thickness using a PDG and also began to trial various polishing combination to achieve the best results from an Enhancement Detail which is essentially a single stage polish.

The paintwork under Metal Halide 70w:


DSC04282 by RussZS, on Flickrv

After trialling a few machines and combinations, we settled on Rupes BigFoot with Rupes Polishing Pad and Scholl S17 which gave us:


DSC04286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04293 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04297 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear arch before:


DSC04298 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04300 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04316 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished the Land Rover with Zaino AIO, Z6, Z2 and Z8. DLUX was used on the plastic trim and PERL on the tyres:


DSC04373 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04374 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04399 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04402 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04414 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04415 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04416 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04417 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04418 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04420 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04421 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04423 by RussZS, on Flickr

On the same weekend, we also worked on this stunning 3.2 TT:


DSC04337 by RussZS, on Flickr

Grime Out on the arches:


DSC04341 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04343 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then pre-rinsed to remove any loose dirt:


DSC04345 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then foamed:


DSC04347 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04350 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04353 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04355 by RussZS, on Flickr

Hand washed with Britemax CleanMax and the CarPro mitt:


DSC04357 by RussZS, on Flickr

The bodywork was then decontaminated with the usual IronX/Tardis/Clay:


DSC04362 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04363 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04367 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once dried and inside, the car was lightly machined with ZAIO via DA - please excuse the mess in the background:


DSC04378 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Z2/Z8:


DSC04379 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04405 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04406 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04407 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04409 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04433 by RussZS, on Flickr

During the same weekend, we also tinted this DW Member's car:


DSC04326 by RussZS, on Flickr

A full write up on that to follow.

Also, we are now beginning to overhaul the new unit from this week to get it up there with some of the best in the UK, and will also formally launch some of our additional services.

Unit wise we're having a waiting room, kitchen, office and disabled toilet built and also putting in a false ceiling and effectively building a smaller unit within our existing unit to allow us to ensure we can control the environment as effectively as possible to ensure there is no compromise on any of our services. We're also installing aircon, a couple of Scissor Lifts and a few other bits and pieces. It's going to be a fair investment but I'm very keen to ensure we have the best possible environment and lighting for our work.

Thanks as always for reading.

Next up we have a Vectra VXR Estate in Arden Blue, a Mini Cooper S Works, an Audi A5, VW Caravelle, Audi R8 (V10) and a full wet sand on a resprayed Liquid Yellow Clio V6.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good as always buddy :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work russ, and I can't wait to see the finished unit mate


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work as usual russ, would'nt mind having a look at your unit once it's finished, seen as your not far from me.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Russ


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looking good russ and your little helper. units going to look really good whens its finished.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work, looks very nice


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great  Does Milly do all the graft at your gaff 
Looking forward to the caravelle, hoping to pick up a few tips for my vdub


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Top work Russ and great demonstration of Iron-X, DLUX and PERL- thank you. :thumb:

Some incredible cars on their way to you- lucky boy! 

Andy


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work Russ and Milly, happy New Year to you both too:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CarPro.UK said:


> Top work Russ and great demonstration of Iron-X, DLUX and PERL- thank you. :thumb:
> 
> Some incredible cars on their way to you- lucky boy!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy 

Lots are getting CQUK and the R8 is getting Finest.

I hope you'll have lots of both for new cars in March too, that's going to be a busy month by the looks of things!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words and have a great 2013!

Russ and Milly


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant wait for the unit updates russ. what a place to work when completed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> cant wait for the unit updates russ. what a place to work when completed


Thanks matey!

We should have four active bays and a wet area for two cars so plenty big hopefully for years to come. It's a mare moving premises and we should have probably completed the work first then moved in, but I had to snap it up at the time I did to secure it and couldn't keep my old unit on as I wouldn't have received Rates relief from the Council.

I can't wait to get the heating up and running. Winter isn't much fun at all.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work russ and milly all the best 2013


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work as always Russ, Happy new Year to yourself and Milly from me :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Still the high quality coming from your unit my man. Stunning cars under Tesco lights.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great work....unit sounds like its going to be excellent.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's for all of the kind words, really appreciated. 

Russ.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Some first class work. I'll look forward to the R8 detail.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

again very nice work here!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The two cars look great mate, top effort! 

Nice 50/50's with DLUX as well! I really like that stuff! 

Great that things are going really well for you Russ! All the best for 2013!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking work Russ, mega improvements on all cars! Great to see the new unit offering you much more space and look forward to seeing your work in 2013!

Best wishes for the New Year!

Jon


----------



## MightyBigDave50 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great work as always, your unit is going to be awesome, can't wait to see it all done!

Chris.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great work Russ, and of course the boss Milly...great work on the VRS, so many compliments on the window tinting by Milly. Many thanks for a great day....


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

High quality again Russ, Top work matey

Units gonna be awsome once you've worked you magic :Thumbsup:

May have to pop in for a coffee ...(will pick 'em up on the way lol)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work as always


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good Russy


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yet again another customer that got a bargain for just an enhancement service! Top work Russ


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Andy D3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Russ

Great write up on my D3. Found it by chance as someone on the Disco3 web site posted the thread. Got some good reviews on there. 

Any chance of emailing the photos :thumb:

Thanks 

Andt


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Andy D3 said:


> Hi Russ
> 
> Great write up on my D3. Found it by chance as someone on the Disco3 web site posted the thread. Got some good reviews on there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy and I'm glad you were pleased and thanks for the recent referrals too 

Will do - I'll get them sent over when I'm back in front of a PC. I'll send the other thing too.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Andy D3 (Dec 20, 2012)

No problem Russ

Be in touch soon to book the D3 in for a sun strip

Showed the photos to another mate who will be giving you a ring 

Regards

Andy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Andy. Let me know if you fancy a splash of lime green instead of silver


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

mmmmm Zaino 

Great work and nice write up


----------

